# Warum es manchmal praktisch ist ein Gamer zu sein



## MarySilver (20. Oktober 2006)

Manchmal ist es durchaus praktisch ein gamer zu sein, weil:

- man irgendwie ziemlich schnell ein gespraechsthema, frei nach dem motto „neulich in...“

- man lernt teilweise ziemlich schnell neue leute kennen, sowohl in-game als auch   ausserhalb (was, nein, du spielst das auch? Etc.)

- und als letztes, man versteht sich viel besser mit seinem team lead.geht zumindest mir so, weil man hat auf einmal was zum labern.gut, gehaltserhoehung bringts net, aber immerhin ein wenig mehr,aehm, zusammenhalt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sahne (20. Oktober 2006)

Nicht anders als jedes andere Hobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

Sahne schrieb:


> Nicht anders als jedes andere Hobby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie bei den andern Hobbys, ist es bei den genannten Punkten erforderlich, dasss das Gegenüber das selbe Hobby betreibt...


----------



## MarySilver (20. Oktober 2006)

Sahne schrieb:


> Nicht anders als jedes andere Hobby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja, es ist schon was anderes, wenn du feststellst, wenn mindestens der halbe helpdesk (sprachenuebergreifend) wow zockt und eventuell noch andere games spielt, inklusive deines tls. immerhin weiss ich jez, warum der so'n schraegen humor hat (nein, es liegt nicht nur daran, dass ich in irland bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nimbrod (28. Oktober 2006)

weißt du auch was passiert wenn man es übertreibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nicht übertreiben jungens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burningquest (31. Oktober 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> weißt du auch was passiert wenn man es übertreibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das is doch mal ein zombie gamer! damn


----------



## Bl1nd (31. Oktober 2006)

Wenns nach meiner Freundin geht, is WoW kein Hobby, sondern eine Sucht die man beseitigen muss, oder sie treibt uns in den Tot -.-

@Zombie

Alter, sauf mehr Redbull, dann bleiben die Augen offen


----------



## BattleKa (31. Oktober 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> is WoW kein Hobby, sondern eine Sucht die man beseitigen muss, oder sie treibt uns in den Tot -.-
> 
> @Zombie
> 
> Alter, sauf mehr Redbull, dann bleiben die Augen offen


 ich wünschte mir es würde kein WoW geben weil dann hätte ich mehr zeit für andere sahcen .... scheiß Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



P.S. : Der Zombie sieht ja mal übel aus XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (1. November 2006)

Burningquest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das is doch mal ein zombie gamer! damn



ohh man, so schlimm isses net. ich mein, man hat ja auch noch ein leben und so. 

ich glaub, so sehn die bei den gw meisterschaften dann auch irgendwann aus.

*rofl*


----------



## Kaos (1. November 2006)

Man hat ja noch nen Leben? Der kerl auf Bild net mehr.
meine Fresse der Kerl ist ja schon scheintot.
Naja aber nach 3 durchzockten Nächten sah ich wahrscheinlich auch so aus


----------



## Illina (4. November 2006)

hmm der spielt sicher nen UD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber der ist ja auch der extremfall, von den zockern die ich im rl kenne sieht keiner so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
solche leute machen das image der zocker kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phiebi (9. November 2006)

also, wenn ich nur im geringsten daran denke, dass ich in wow gerade mit so einem in zul gurub hock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da würd mir ja echt alles nur noch kalt über den buckel runterrutschen...

aber sowas solls ja geben ... omg -.-

mfg. phiebi


----------



## Kleinkariert (22. November 2006)

Zum Glück sieht man seine mitspieler nicht in WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich muss sagen, das es mir manchmal schon zuviel wird, wenn ich einige der Freaks im TS höre.
Wenn ich jetzt so nachdenke... Ich kenne keinen in meinem Freundeskreis außer mir, der WOW zockt.
Am Wochenende hauen wir immer irgendwo in Clubs zusammen auf die Kacke, aber was soll man an so nem Sonntag dann machen, wenn man völligst zerstört ist vom feiern? im TV läuft nur Schrott, also zock ich halt wow. Zum Glück vernachlässige ich nichts, obwohl ich eigentlich relativ regelmäßig WOW zocke.


----------



## killburn (9. Dezember 2006)

kommt aufs gleiche raus ob man jetzt WoW, Fußball oder sowas spielt gesprächsthemen findet man dadurch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (9. Dezember 2006)

Also ich würde wow nicht als sucht sondern als heiliges Geschenk ansehen. Und mal ehrlich in den Ferien 90 Stunden wow in der Woche ist doch geilo oder?^^.

Ich finde rl an sich auch ganz ok aber in dem Kaff wo ich wohne gibts einfahc keine guten Party's und da zock ich lieber den ganzen Tag WoW. Ich meine zeigt mir ein Hobby das so fanatisch betrieben würd wie wow. Ein kleines BSP: gestern war unser Server wieder mal down ich kenne kein anders Hobby bei dem Die User so fanatisch sich aufregen wenn der Login net geht und alle 2 mintuen auf Login klickt um zu shene ob es wieder funzt. Sicher kann man den Login von nem Server und Fußball schlecht vergleichen. Aber wenn man das auf Fußball überträgt. Schonmal jemandn gesehen der mit den Händen den Schnee und das Eis vom Sportplatz runter geräumt hat damit er Fußball Zocken kann? ich nicht!^^

Achja was heist hier nur Opfer spielen Undead das ist die geilste Rasse zusammen mit den männlichen Orks und den weiblichen Trollen...

MFG 

Taroth


----------



## Willmasta (20. Dezember 2006)

Illina schrieb:


> aber der ist ja auch der extremfall, von den zockern die ich im rl kenne sieht keiner so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/signed

Ich kenne viele... mom mal... eigentlich nur normal aussehende Leute die zocken, solche Typen kenn ich zum Glück gar ned ^^


----------



## Michelchen (24. Dezember 2006)

also wenn ich den sehe schockt mich das... und das foto ist ganz sicher net gestellt??? *heul*


----------



## matze1 (27. Dezember 2006)

schreckliches bild aber naja ich mein nach ner 24 h sah ich schon schlimm aus also ich denk wir alle würden nach 48h so aussehen!!!

zum thema:
Wir haben schon viele vorteile:
-wie schon gesagt immer gesprächsstoff is bei mir au so ich hab mit meinen kumpels immer was zu labbern

- Wir haben auch eigendlich vorteile mit englisch da schon viel in wow auf englisch was aber jetz is ja alles auf deutsch aber ich denk mal es bleibt trotzdem einiges hängen --- und ich hab noch mehr vorteile in englisch...meine englisch lehrerin zockt WoW...soo geil 

natürlich haben MMORPGs auch nachteile aber ich find alles hat nachteile man kann auch fußball spielen und hinfallen

Also WoW bringt Vorteile !!!


----------



## Nekromantus (29. Dezember 2006)

Tja so sieht man halt aus wenn man 'ne Nacht 
Counter-Strike hinter sich hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie schon in 'nem anderen Beitrag gesagt lasst euch nich den Spaß am
Spielen nicht nehmen aber übertreibt es nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: Mein Motto: Das gesunde Maß macht den richtigen spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte nehmt mich nich als Moralapostel auf. Auch wenn ich so klinge.


----------



## Neronis (31. Dezember 2006)

Der Zombie hat bestimmt grad 'nen Pala Duell hintersich D=


----------



## Nekromantus (31. Dezember 2006)

stimmt^^


----------



## PaN-TaU (3. Januar 2007)

matze1 schrieb:


> und ich hab noch mehr vorteile in englisch...meine englisch lehrerin zockt WoW...soo geil
> 
> Also WoW bringt Vorteile !!!



Rofl...
Schaut sie auch noch gut aus ?
Wenn ja, heirate Sie auf der Stelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (7. Januar 2007)

Ich bin einfach nur immer wieder überrascht, wieviele unterschiedliche Leute WoW zocken...

Arbeite in nem T-Punkt und komme dadurch viel mit Leuten ins Gespräch. Hab mich auch schon mit über 60jährige Kunden über WoW unterhalten. Ist ne nette Abwechslung zwischen Verkauf und Reklamationen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und immer wieder überraschend, wie viele WoW spielen. (Klar weiß ich, dass es weltweit Millionen gibt, aber wer rechnet damit, auf der Arbeit fast wöchentlich mit immer neuen Leuten darüber  ins Gespräch zu kommen?? Zwei meiner Kollegen spielen übrigens auch...)

Bei uns zuhause ist übrigens praktisch, dass mein Freund und ich beide WoW spielen. Wir sitzen dann schöön nebeneinander, jeder an seinem Rechner und unterhalten uns über TS.. *g* (natürlich nicht nur zu zweit). Auf diese Weise gibts wenigstens keinen Streit darüber, wieviel gespielt wird. Höchstens ein bisschen Gezanke über z.B. erwürfelte/nichterwürfelte Gegenstände..:-))

Zum Thema "Sucht":

Da wir beide tagsüber auf der Arbeit sind, und auch ansonsten viel RL haben, ist von Sucht nicht zu sprechen. Wir sitzen zwar im Winter bedeutend mehr vorm PC, sind aber dafür im Sommer kaum online. Mit WoW kann man eben wunderbar schlechtes Wetter kompensieren. Raus kommen wir trotzdem, dem Hund ist es nämlich egal, ob wir grad WoW spielen wollen. Wenn der raus will, dann hat das Priorität.
Also alles in Allem ein behaupte ich mal, dass wir ein äusserst "gesundes" Verhältnis zum Zocken haben.


(Ich muss hier noch erwähnen, dass ich vor einem Jahr noch erbitterte Gegnerin von jeglichen PC-Spielen war. Aber Anfang 2006, als mein Freund gerade die Testversion angespielt hat, hab ich ihm über die Schulter geschaut und kann seit dem nicht mehr von WoW lassen...)


----------



## The Guardian (7. Januar 2007)

An sich ist Gaming sehr praktisch. Meiner meinung nach ist  der größte Vorteil Realitätsentzug(ja, richtig gelesen. Realitätsentzug ist der beste Grund um nicht mit blöden Eltern, Freunen, Verwandten ect. rumhänge zu müssen).


Zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kann ich nur sagen: Red Bull-Entzug


----------

